# Wärmestau während Crossfire?



## evilkniefel (21. März 2010)

*Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Guden liebe Community,

ich hab ein sträfliches Problem und zwar vermute ich einen Wärmestau der bei meinen Grafikkarten unter Last entsteht.

Aber ersma zu meinen Specs:

Ich besitze dieses Gehäuse heise online-Preisvergleich: SilverStone Sugo SG04B-F schwarz, Alu / Deutschland.
Man achte hierbei bitte auf die Abmessungen sowie die Bilder 5-7 im Link.
Das Netzteil liegt quer Im Gehäuse.

Ich habe eine Crossfire System aus 2 5770 Vapor-X, rechnen tut ein X4 955 und dieser wird gekühlt von einer Corsair H50. Das ganze ist ein MicroATX System. Ähnlich hoch wie Midi aber deutlich kürzer (in meinem Fall).

Die generellen Temps sind 28C, 35C, 28C, 31C, 35C, ausgelesen mit Speedfan unter Last. Der Mainboardchip läuft immer mit 50-55C.

In der Front sitzen 2 120mm Gehäuselüfter einblasend. Der obere bläst Frischluft durch den Radiator. 

Nun zum Problem:

Unter Last werden meine 2 Grakas immer wärmer. Bei den letzten Benchmarkdurchläufen brach ich 1x bei 90C nach 15min und 1x bei 80C nach 20min ab (Beim 1. lieft der vor den Grakas vorne im Gehäuse sitzende einblasende Lüfter nicht).

Einzeln getestet erreichen beide gute Werte, identische Leistung und fast gleiche Temps (max 55C).

Im Idle funktioniert alles Prima, ich traue mich allerdings atm nicht zu spielen.

Hoffentlich fällt euch was ein, das mein Problem lösen könnte.

Ps.: Ich besitze noch einen 120mm Gehäuselüfter und könnte an der Seite ein Loch reinschneiden und Löcher um ihn zu befestigen, so, dass er Luft von den Grakas absaugt. Aber das sollte sozusagen mein letztes Mittel sein, da ich mein Gehäuse nicht verschandeln will.


----------



## herethic (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Hast du überhaupt platz zwischen den beiden Grakas?


----------



## evilkniefel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

2x Dualslot also paar Millimeter.
Aber ist das nicht normal? Board sowie Grafikkarten alles CF-Zertifiziert. 
Das muss doch möglich sein.

Der Frontgehäuselüfter der Frischluft unten reinbläst sitzt auch nur paar cm von den Karten entfernt.


----------



## herethic (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Frag mal True Monkey der kennt sich damit aus,und hat mir das auch schon mal erklärt wie das belüften bei Zwei Grafikkarten funktioniert.

(habs aber wieder vergessen)


----------



## evilkniefel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Danke für den Tip das werde ich ma machen, aber ich warte noch bis morgen vllt meldet sich ja hier noch jmd, der ne Idee hat.


----------



## Lower (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Wenn in Spielen alles bis 55°C geht, kannst du beruhigt zocken 

Ein Lüfter an der Seite wäre nicht schlecht! Btw.: Why ist die NB so warm??

lg lower


----------



## evilkniefel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

In Spielen gehts bis 90C ... Vllt noch höher, hab mich nicht getraut das zu testen.

EDIT: Das is doch nich die NB der Sensor sitzt an den Grakas, Fehler meinerseids sry.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Also der Seitenlüfter bringt nichts, im normal Fall. Der ist extra gedacht um Dual Grafikkarten zu kühlen also UNBEDINGT einbauen und zwar als rein blasenden Lüfter das müsste deine Graka Temperatur erheblich senken.

Du wirst im end Effekt keine Wahl haben ob du den Lüfter einbaust oder nicht, es ist ein MUSS, ist aber nicht so schwierig wenn du das richtige Werkzeug hast. Oder du kannst auch als ersten Notbehelf die Seitenwand auflassen und eine Wentilator dafor stellen, dann kannst du vorerst auch zocken.
Noch mal zum Abschluss unbedingt so einbauen das REIN bläst nicht raus!!!


----------



## doceddy (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, blasen bei dir alle Lüfter in das Gehäuse rein, also kann die warme Luft nur durch das Netzteil entweichen. Ich hab sowas auch schonmal ausprobiert und kann nur sagen, dass die Temps so deutlich höhren waren. Dreh die beiden Frontlüfter um, so dass sie die warme Luft rausblasen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Also das Standart Prinzip und auch das beste ist vorne rein hinten raus, seitlich auch rein aber nur wenn von nöten sonst stört der seitliche Lüfter den Luftstrom nur. Aber bei dir wie gesagt musst du ihn unbedingt einbauen und rein blasen lassen.


----------



## Saab-FAN (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*



doceddy schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe, blasen bei dir alle Lüfter in das Gehäuse rein, also kann die warme Luft nur durch das Netzteil entweichen. Ich hab sowas auch schonmal ausprobiert und kann nur sagen, dass die Temps so deutlich höhren waren. Dreh die beiden Frontlüfter um, so dass sie die warme Luft rausblasen.



Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Vorne rein, hinten raus (optional mit zusätzlich Seite-unten rein, Seite-oben raus) die beste Methode ist, zu kühlen. 
Ich habe ein Rebel 12 von Sharkoon und mit der Kombination mit Luft Temps wie mit ner Wakü hinbekommen. 
Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die Luft von Vorne auch ungehindert zu den Grafikkarten gelangt und nicht von Platten, Kabeln, etc. aufgehalten wird.


----------



## Skais (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*



doceddy schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe, blasen bei dir alle Lüfter in das Gehäuse rein, also kann die warme Luft nur durch das Netzteil entweichen.


Möchte doceddy recht geben, dass heist 2 x 120 auf NT mit ca. 1 x 120, da geht auch noch was durch die grossen Austrittsöffnungen, und nimmt was von der Grafik mit. Die Vapor-X sind auch Wärmeverteiler, da sie, meineserachtens, max. 20% der warme nach drausen befördern und den Rest ins Gehäuse blasen.



doceddy schrieb:


> Dreh die beiden Frontlüfter um, so dass sie die warme Luft rausblasen.


Bloss nicht du würdes in 2-3 Monaten erhebliche Tmp Probleme durch Verdreckung bekommen, da die Luft von hinten durch die grossen Löcher angesaugt wird. (Filter einbau???kompliziert)
Reinige mal die Frontfilter, das geht ganz einfach, Blende abnehmen und Staubsauger ran halten. Und guck mal in den Rechner wie es mit Verstaubung aus sieht.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur eine Wakü für die erst Graka empfehlen oder ein neues Gehäuse, was günstiger ist, mit besseren eigenschaften für die Luftkühlung.
Bei dem Gehäuse einen vernüntigen Airflow für zwei Graka´s ist sehr schwer.
Aber mich juckt es, ich werde mir mal nen kopp machen und vieleicht bringe ich später noch eine Skizze für ne kostengünstige Lösung.


----------



## doceddy (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Was wäre denn besser: Staub im Gehäuse oder mindestens eine defekte Graka?


----------



## Skais (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

file:///C:/Users/Work/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.pngDas ist meine Idee, der jetzige Luftstrom wird zum grösstenteil vom NT angehoben, das heist du must ihn nach unten ziehen.

Ich würde den 120er mal von aussen provisorisch vorbauen, und auf wirkung achten. Wenn es funzt bleibt es an dir ob du von innen ein oder zwei fest einbaust(möglichst tief). Du solltest aber darauf achten das die Luft nicht von hinten eingesogen wird(verschmutzung=zerstörung).
Faustregel: 2 x120 rein muss auch 2 x 120 raus, Luft, Strom und Wasser suchen sich den Weg des geringsten Widerstands.


----------



## darkycold (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Im Grunde ist es wichtiger mehr raus als rein, denn frische Luft wird immer irgendwo durch Ritzen eingesaugt, aber die warme Luft schlecht rausgedrückt.
MfG darkycold


----------



## dbpaule (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

So, ich klinke mich mal ein. Ich hab zwei Sapphire Toxic HD4890 in Kombi mit nem i7 920 @ 4GHz in nem Silverstone Temjin TJ08, also auch mikroATX. Hier werde die GraKas maximal 85°C warm. Ich hab vorn einen und hinten einen 120er. Und, dass die HD4890 etwas mehr Wärme produzieren brauch in nicht erwähnen, oder  ? Das Case koste grad mal 60€ und ist ähnlich kompakt wie das Sugo, etwas größer natürlich. Vielleicht solltest du mal darüber nachdenken, dieses Case anzuschaffen und dein jetziges zu verkaufen... 

LG, Paule


----------



## evilkniefel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Danke schonmal für die hilfreichen Anregungen.

Momentan habe ich den unteren Lüfter vorne so montiert, dass er die Luft nach außen bläst. Rein subjektiv betrachtet würde ich sagen, dass der Temperaturanstieg nun langsamer verläuft. 
Ich hab nach knapp 25min 80C auf der oberen und 70C auf der unteren Karte.
Hab auch mal mit einem Laserthermometer nachgemessen an der Front und da kommt tatsächlich fast 70C warme Luft raus.
Dennoch befürchte ich, dass die Tendenz eher steigend ist, ich also auf kurz oder lang wieder die 90C Marke knacken werde (das teste ich gleich mal).

Die Systemtemperatur hat sich im vgl zu 2 einblasenden Lüftern eher verschlechtert, aber nur um 2-5C, Tendenz eher nicht steigend.

Ich vermute nach wievor einen zwar schwächeren aber immernoch vorhandenen Wärmestau.

Optionen hätte ich nun noch folgende: 

1.
Ich besitze noch ein gutes NoName MicroATX-Gehäuse mit deutlich mehr Platz und der Möglichkeit Hinten und Seitlich Lüfter anzubringen. Vorne glaube ich nicht.

2.
Ich habe hier noch den Amd Boxed Kühler. Vllt wäre der in der Lage ein wenig den Wärmestau zu lösen. Allerdings befände sich dann bloß 1cm Platz zwischen dem Kühler und dem NT.

3.
Der 3. Gehäuselüfter... Ich habe zwar keine Einbaumöglichkeiten mehr für den aber das Dach und die Seitenwand des Gehäuses könnte ich modden. Wäre dann nur die Frage ob rein oder rausblasend...

4. 
Ich hab mir überlegt sowas ähnliches wie ein Laptop-Kühlpad zu besorgen. 1. Möglichkeit den Pc erhöt stellen auf ein Bänkchen ohne Auflagefläche oder ähnliches, so, dass mehr Raum unter dem Pc zur Verfügung steht. 2. Möglichkeit etwas handfestes kaufen in Richtung einer leistungsstarken Laptopkühlung.

5. 
Ramkühler? 

Ps.: Der Pc ist blitzeblank sauber.


----------



## Carvahall (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Was ist jetzt das problem mit 90 grad. Alles bis 105 ist ja eh Ok. Die passive Geforce 8600 gt eines Freundes von mir läuft seit fast 3 Jahren mit 110 Grad unter Last.


----------



## evilkniefel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Naja primär, dass ich diesen Temperaturen noch nie in dem Rahmen ausgesetzt war und eine Schädigung meiner Komponenten befürchte.

Den Spieletest mach ich gleich. Danach weiß ich diesbezüglich genaueres.
Ansonsten ist es sehr laut.


----------



## Skais (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Nimm das andere Gehäuse, Lüfer nach Hinten AUSBLASEND, vorne werden schon Lüftungsschlitze sein, Seiten zu machen für einen richtigen Sog.

Ich denke das SilverStone ist nicht CFX/SLI fähig, es ist einfach zu kompakt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Ich hatte Crossfire mit 2 HD 4890 Vapor-X und was die Temperaturen angeht, bin ich nie über 90 Grad gekommen. Liegt aber auch daran wieviel Platz zwischen den Karten ist. Hatte noch dazu 2 120er Lüfter an der Seite.


----------



## evilkniefel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Hmpf jo Iwas werd ich machen müssen, mit der jetzigen Config wird bei Videostreams(!) das Innenleben immer wärmer. Mein Prozzi is bei 55C -.-

EDIT: Ich hab den PC jetzt mal aufgemacht und offen gelassen. Nun gehts mit den Temperaturen... Ich habs langsam satt. Ich versuch jetzt ma zu spielen und werde mir wohl aufjedenfall während der nächsten Woche ein neues Gehäuse holen.

So und nun wirds tricky! Ich brauche ein wirklich gutes Gehäuse (die Lüftungsmöglichkeiten betreffend) und deswegen nomma meine Speccs:

Phenom X4 955 + Corsair H50 als Kühler 
3 120mm Lüfter (einer hängt an dem Radiator) 
2 5770-Vapor-X
DFI Lanparty Micro-Atx Board 

btw einen Lüfteranschluss hätte ich noch frei und ich besitze auch noch einen Adapter. Bis zu 2 Lüfter könnte ich also noch zusätzlich in Betrieb nehmen (5).
Vllt weiß ja einer von euch was und in dem Zusammenhang erbitte ich noch einmal eure Hilfe.


----------



## HCN (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Hol dir das Antec 12th.

Das hat große Frontlüfter von oben bis unten, einen 20 cm Top Lüfter, zwei Lüfter an der Rückseite und optional kann man noch einen Lüfter an der Seite anbringen.

Alle reinblasenden Lüfter sind mit einem dichten Staubschutz versehen.

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Big_Tower/Antec/Twelve_Hundred/272823/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Geh%C3%A4use&l2=Big+Tower

Genug Platz ist ausserdem auch noch vorhanden.


----------



## evilkniefel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Ich brauch aber doch MICRO-Atx :/ 

Ich möchte versuchen den Schaden so gering wie möglich zu halten und möchte deswegen bei meiner jetzigen Konfiguration bleiben. Vor allem weil mein Board Leistung und Austattungsmerkmale ausgewachsener ATX Platinen aufweist.


----------



## PIXI (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

schau dir mal das "Lian Li PC-V351B" an, das könnte was sein...

gruß PIX


----------



## evilkniefel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Mach ich sofort! Danke btw!!!

Was haltet ihr von dem Antec Mini P180?

@PIXI Ich hätte eher an eine Alternative mit mehr "Möglichkeiten" gedacht. Wenn ich keine Wahl hab ist das natürlich was anderes aber dieses LianLi wird wohl ähnliche Probleme machen wie mein Silverstone Gehäuse.
Ich suche zwar ein MicroATX Gehäuse aber kein Desktop&HTCP sondern schon Midi-Tower. Wie das Antec z.B. aber ich bin noch unschlüssig.

EDIT: Ich hab jetzt außer dem Antec kein akzeptables Gehäuse gefunden und deswegen das Antec bestellt. Ich werde im Antec 4 Lüfter haben. 2 120er vorne und einen 200 im hinteren Bereich am Dach sowie einen 120 hinten. Wenn ich mit der Lüftung nicht parat komm schreib ich dazu nomma was.

Btw ich dachte daran vorne einzublasen und hinten abzusaugen. Any complaints?


----------



## dbpaule (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Hatte das Antec Mini P180 selber mal. Finde gar nicht übel. Bringt viele Kniffe mit. Lediglich die NT-Kabel sollten etwas länger sein, besonders zum 8PIN-MoBo-Anschluss hin, sollten mehr als 55cm vorhanden sein. Der obere 20cm-Lüffi hat nicht geschliffen und war auch schön leise, da man ne rudimentäre Lüftersteuerung für das Ding verbaut hat. Hier mal einige Pix:
Bild: img_1156lr41.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_11300dwm.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_11945k8u.jpg - abload.de

LG, Paule


----------



## darkycold (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"


----------



## dbpaule (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Hm, also nen Link hinzuklatschen hätte ich auch noch hinbekommen. Vorallem, wenn man dann noch nicht mal auf die Bedürfnisse des Threaderstellers eingeht bzw. aufs Thema. Er will nämlich nicht von mikroATX weg! Sonst ist das Case aber durchaus brauchbar.

LG, Paule


----------



## ATB (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Hab auch das Midgard. Hab ich mir nach einem ähnlichem Problem zugelegt. Ausser den schon vorhandenen Lüftern habe ich noch einen 120 Lüfter auf Höhe der GPUs untergebracht (X-Fire 2x HD 4850) Die Temperatur der Grafikchips ist bisher nie über 72° gestiegen. Außerdem findet im Midgard auch die H50 gut Platz.


evilkniefel schrieb:


> Ich brauch aber doch MICRO-Atx :/
> 
> Ich möchte versuchen den Schaden so gering wie möglich zu halten und möchte deswegen bei meiner jetzigen Konfiguration bleiben. Vor allem weil mein Board Leistung und Austattungsmerkmale ausgewachsener ATX Platinen aufweist.



Vielleicht verstehe ich dich falsch, aber du kannst jedes micro-ATX Board auch in ein Gehäuse für Standard-ATX Platinen einbauen.


----------



## dbpaule (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Im baugleichen CM690 hatte ich mit zwei HD4850 auch nie Probleme! Kann also bestätigen, dass das Case für CF was taugt.

LG, Paule


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*



doceddy schrieb:


> Dreh die beiden Frontlüfter um, so dass sie die warme Luft rausblasen.



Das wäre ganz schlecht 

Die beiden Karten ziehen nämlich verdammt viel Luft raus, also muss der Frontlüfter pushen (blasen^^)
Die Grakas ziehen dann raus.



dbpaule schrieb:


> Im baugleichen CM690 hatte ich mit zwei HD4850  auch nie Probleme! Kann also bestätigen, dass das Case für CF was taugt.
> 
> LG, Paule



Ja aber 4850 sind kein dualslot?


*Hier mal Bilder von meinem ANtec P180 Mini....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## dbpaule (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Ja aber 4850 sind kein dualslot?



Doch, die waren die Dual-Slot-Variante von Sapphire. Aber es waren drei Slots zwischen den PCIe-Slots, war ja auch Full-ATX. Bei meinem jetzigen CF siets zwar ziemlich eng aus, aber dafür ist der Luftstrom gut.

Mit Bildern kann ich leider grad nicht dienen.

LG, Paule


----------



## evilkniefel (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Ja ich noob hab das P180 Mini schon bestellt ohne mich über ATX Gehäuse zu informieren, die auch MicroATX-Boards beherbergen können.

Andererseits denke ich mittlerweile, dass die Kühlleistung und die Einbaumöglichkeiten schon sehr gut sind und wenn ich nicht wieder einen Fehlkauf getätigt hab wäre ich mit diesem Gehäuse schon sehr zufrieden.
Außerdem wie bereits erwähnt möchte ich bei MicroATX bleiben auch vom Gehäuse her und das P180 Mini scheint da von den Möglichkeiten her den großen Brüdern in Nichts nachzustehn.

Die Unterschiede zu jetzt sind ja 2 zusätzliche Lüfter (inkl. 200er), 2 Wärmekanäle und keine Luftstrom störenden Kabel mehr im Gehäuse. 
Darüberhinaus hab ich oft gelesen so mega viel Platz wäre für CF nicht unbedingt zuträglich... Stimmt das? Hoffe ja  !

Gedanken mache ich mir atm bloß noch über meine H50.
Ich hab die böse Vorahnung, dass der Radiator sich nicht an der Front anbringen lassen wird. Der Gehäuselüfter der den belüftet muss ja unbedingt einblasend sein und die einblasenden sollten sich bei mir vorne befinden.
Wenn ich ihn also am 120er hinten anschließ und diesen dementsprechend umdreh, muss ich dann den 200er auch reinblasen lassen und die vorne dementsprechend raussaugen lassen?

Ich dachte wenn der 120er hinten einbläst könnte der 200er im Dach ja easy die warme Luft vom Raddi wieder nach draußen ziehn und würde vllt sogar noch mit den 2 120er die aus der Front blasen fertig. Das sind meine 2 Cents...

So on comment plx :/


----------



## Icejester (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Warum soll der Lüfter auf dem Radiator der H50 unbedingt nach innen blasen? Natürlich kann der mit kalter Luft von außen besser kühlen, aber für das Gesamtsystem wäre es doch vielleicht ganz nützlich, wenn die warme Luft der CPU direkt nach draußen ginge? Probier das doch einfach mal aus. Kostet ja nichts außer etwas Schraubarbeit.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Wenn die H50 keine Frischluft bekommt, wird sie von den meisten normalen Towerkühlern geschlagen... In diversen Reviews nachzulesen.
Grad mit aufgeheiztem Innenraum verliert sie stark an Leistung.


----------



## Icejester (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Wußte ich nicht. Das ist natürlich blöd in dem Fall.


----------



## evilkniefel (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

@fisch 
Jip genau deswegen möchte ich den Raddi mit Frischluft von draußen versorgen. Bei 4(!) Lüftern muss sich doch eine zufriendenstellende Konfiguration austüfteln lassen.

Ahja noch ne klene andere Sache. Ich hab das Problem, dass mein CPU zu heiß wird und sich dementsprechend nach kurzer Zeit ausschaltet, wenn ich die Pumpe an nem steuerbaren Lüfter3pol anschließ.

Ich hab sie deswegen an nem 3pol über den ich keine Leistungsinfos abrufen kann. Wie kann ich jetzt sicher gehn, dass sie mit voller Power arbeitet? An nem unsteuerbaren 3pol müsste sie ja mit 100% laufen...

Aber bitte nicht das Thema direkt wechseln ^^ Das Lüfterthema hat Priorität. Wenn bloß jmd das fix mitbeantworten könnt um mir die Sorgen zu nehmen wäre das prima!


----------



## Icejester (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Du könntest die Pumpe doch per Adapter direkt am Netzteil anschließen, oder? Da wäre garantiert, daß sie mit Volldampf läuft. Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, muß sie das auch dauernd tun. Hat ein normaler Lüfteranschluß am Mainboard eigentlich genug Power für die Pumpe?

Und um das Thema nicht allzusehr zu wechseln:

Von den 4 Lüftern sollten mindestens zwei einblasen, würde ich mal sagen. Und zwar am besten vorne. Ein dritter einblasend neben den Grafikkarten seitlich sollte in Ordnung gehen und einem eventuellen Hitzestau für die obere vorbeugen.

Über die Abfuhr würde ich mir erstmal keine so großen Sorgen machen. Die Grafikkarten ziehen wahrscheinlich zum Teil was aus dem Gehäuse (sind ja keine mit direct exhaust, oder? Wäre in dem Fall sicher günstiger.) und dann hättest Du noch einen absaugenden plus den ausblasenden aus dem Netzteil. Du könntest ja vielleicht den einen ausblasenden Gehäuselüfter permanent mit Vollgas laufen lassen und alternativ auch noch zu einem stärkeren Modell wechseln. Das ist zwar nicht zwingend leise, sollte die Temperaturen aber vielleicht in den Griff kriegen.

Sorry, was schlaueres fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## kmf (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Das Hitzeproblem kommt einzig vom Dessign des Motherboards. Die beiden PCIe Slots liegen einfach zu eng beisammen und  eine Karte versperrt dann der anderen den Lüfter. Eine Lösung wäre hier nur mit externer Wakü möglich oder Wechsel des Motherboards, was auch ein neues Gehäuse nach sich ziehen würde.

Ich hab nämlich gleiches Problem mit meinem neuen SLi-Sys. Mehr Lüfter einbauen oder so, bringen nichts, verursachen nur zusätzlichen Lärm.


----------



## doceddy (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Das wäre ganz schlecht
> 
> Die beiden Karten ziehen nämlich verdammt viel Luft raus, also muss der Frontlüfter pushen (blasen^^)
> Die Grakas ziehen dann raus.



Weißt du überhaupt wie der Lüfter einer VaporX aussieht? Da wird nichts rausgepustet, nur im Gehäuse verteilt.
http://img.hexus.net/v2/news/sapphire/5770-vapor-x.jpg


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*



doceddy schrieb:


> Weißt du überhaupt wie der Lüfter einer VaporX aussieht? Da wird nichts rausgepustet, nur im Gehäuse verteilt.
> http://img.hexus.net/v2/news/sapphire/5770-vapor-x.jpg



Ja weis ich natürlich
Was ich aber nicht wusste ist das er eine Vapor X hat....
Ganz schlecht......
Mit dem P 180Mini?
Geht garnicht,Habe eine XFX 4870 im non Reference, die bläst die Luft nicht raus..... deswegen ensteht trotz der Lüfterkonfig (auf der vorherigen Seite) ein Hitzestau
Muss immer mit offenem Case spielen, und 1x120mm Lüfter vor die Graka stellen der die Hitze wegbläst....


----------



## evilkniefel (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

@icejester Danke für die Anregungen, das bestätigt mich in meinem Vorhaben.

@KMF Das ganze ist auf jedenfall so lauffähig, klar hab ich 10° mehr als wenn se mehr Platz hätten aber n Kumpel, der sich leider wenig auskennt hat das so in nem ATX Gehäuse verbaut (Pc auf Bestellung).

Da ham auch viele inklusive mir gemotzt, dass das nicht durchführbar wäre. Letztendlich stellte sich heraus, dass er unter Last max 8° mehr hatte als mit mehr Platz und normale Temps im Idle.

Das war letztendlich was mich zu diesem WunschPc veranlasste.

EDIT: Klar mit Grakas die ausblasen wärs besser gewesen. Doof, dass ich das nicht vorher wusste. Ist denn keiner davon überzeugt dass das klappen könnte?


----------



## henmar (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

du könntest auch die vapor-x grakas verkaufen und dir die grakas im referenzdesign holen. dann könnte die ganze sache klappen, weil diese dann die warme luft aus den case transportieren


----------



## Icejester (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Verkaufen und neu kaufen ist vielleicht was teuer. Da wäre ein Tausch vorzuziehen, finde ich. Sonst macht er wahrscheinlich starken Verlust.

Bis zu dem Punkt würde ich aber mal abwarten, wie sich das alles im neuen Gehäuse darstellt. Dieses P-180 Mini scheint mir innen ganz schlau aufgeteilt zu sein. Das könnte auch so gehen.


----------



## evilkniefel (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Hei danke Icejester 

Klar probier ichs ersma aus. Bin mir noch nicht gaaanz schlüssig wie genau das Lüftersetup aussehen wird. Werde das Testen aba ersma mit 3 intakes vorne und hinten (hinten is der Raddi dran) und dem 200mm als exhaust im Dach beginnen.

Das Gehäuse soll morgen da sein, spätestens DO. Ich fotografier es aufjedenfall wenns fertig is ma ab (soguts mit meinem Handy halt geht °°) und post das hier + evt. Fragen die ich noch hab.

Das ganze muss einfach klappen. Gehäusemäßig gehts nicht vieeel besser und mein Gott das sind doch Vapor-X :/ Drückt mir die Daumen! ^^

Falls jmd noch was einfällt immer her damit ich les des!


----------



## dbpaule (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Ach Quatsch, Brauch er nicht verkaufen. Meine zwei HD4890er Toxic verteilen auch die Warme Luft im Case undi ich hab keine Probs! Mein einblasender 120er ist recht kräftig, da kommt die Toxic nicht gegen an und die warme Luft wird ergo nach hinten abgeführt. Zur not kann man auch das System umdrehen und hinten einblasen lassen und vorne raus...  Scherz beiseite. Meine Lüffis sind aber auch allesamt 1900er Slipstream, die ich runterregel. Zur Not hab ich also Reserven.

LG, Paule


----------



## evilkniefel (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Danke Paule nu hab ich echt Hoffnung dass mein klenes Projekt zu einem guten Abschluss gebracht werden kann  !


----------



## Icejester (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Und wie sieht's jetzt aus? Hat es denn geklappt?


----------



## evilkniefel (21. April 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Ahjo alles läuft super. Mega schnell, mega leise, mega kühl.

Ich zocke ja in 1680x1050 und wer sich Tests von 5770 CF in der Auflösung anguckt... Das ist schon ziemlich genial.

Tuningmäßig hab ich noch nicht viel gemacht die Grakas laufen atm auf 900/1300. Der Prozzi mit Standardtakt und C&Q.

Ich verweise ma auf diesen Fred http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/96436-ich-haben-fertig-danke-liebe-community.html

An der Stelle nomma danke an alle für die wertvollen Tipps. Ihr habt es mir wirklich ermöglicht mein fehlendes Wissen im Bereich LuKü komplett aufzubessern. Nun fehlt nur noch Modding xD !
Aber dazu fehlt mir die Muße... Ich mag eh diesen kalten "Techniklook" und nit diese NeedForSpeed-Karren Leuchtmods ^^


----------



## Icejester (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wärmestau während Crossfire?*

Super!


----------

